# LT 25 Raptor SS



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

Here it is..... just finished her. Here she is on her shakedown cruise
Gheenoe LT25 "Raptor SS"

stick steer Tohatsu 30 tnt on an atlas micro jacker


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

best looking one out there!


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow that's a great looking skiff!!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Man that thing is bad ass!!! [smiley=y-10.gif]

Never been a fan of stick steer. But I never seen a setup like that. Could definitely do that. Is that all original or did you see that somewhere else? Does the seat flip down for a step?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That thing looks Military...way cool.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> Man that thing is bad ass!!! [smiley=y-10.gif]
> 
> Never been a fan of stick steer. But I never seen a setup like that. Could definitely do that. Is that all original or did you see that somewhere else? Does the seat flip down for a step?


Can't claim it to be my idea. Bob Reaves  of Strongarm Products built one a few years back & I've been thinking about it since. I did make some different mods to the platform. the seat is low enough that my feet can be on the deck or in the "lazyboy position" on the center box. I must say it's the most comfortsble skiff I've ever ran

I believe there is a shadowcast running around with a similar setup just different


----------



## barnicalle_bill (Jul 1, 2011)

Her bastard red headed step child ..........


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you happy with the Tohatsu ? I'am looking at buying the same motor.


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> Are you happy with the Tohatsu ? I'am looking at buying the same motor.


I had a 2011 25 yammy 4 stroke on it before putting the Tohatsu on it & that loud yammy is a distant memory. can't comment on the reliability of the Tohatsus, but I figured if they were good enough for Mercury to put their name on it, it's good enough for me. I still want a new 2 stroke on it

anyone know how hard it is to get a new 2 stroke out of Canada?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice. I like it and would love to take her for a quick test drive one soon...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I gotta say it. I HATE looking at your gheenoe! It gives me a bad case of boat envy and "BOAT ENVY" is bad for the soul! Boat envy should become the 8th deadly sin!


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> I gotta say it. I HATE looking at your gheenoe! It gives me a bad case of boat envy and "BOAT ENVY" is bad for the soul! Boat envy should become the 8th deadly sin!



She was the only cure that I could think of for the dreaded boat envy


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Dave, Its Matt, Kevin's buddy from the choco gheenoe trip. I see you got your raptor setup, Kevin was showing me some pics of it yesterday in Flamingo while we played hooky from work. You guys are multiplying all over the place. I might need to add a seat and some steering to my platform and join the group. Sweet setup!! whens the next trip so I can see this thing in person?


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is one sweeet Gheenoe raptor ss. If you can't run with the big dogs then get off the platform ......lol [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

This thing is flat sick!!

Like mentioned before, never been a stick steer fan...... my first experience with was running a 16' Waymaker. This one looks nice.


----------

